# Automator Vba Numbers



## Breizh666 (4 Avril 2016)

Bonjour , tout nouvel utilisateur Mac , 
Je suis prof de Judo , et je faisais  mes passage de grade avec mon pc portable ..
J utilisais Excel avec un fichier VBA créé avec mes petites mains .
Et je suis passé sur Mac bookpro avec Nunbers , qui ne prend pas en compte les macros et module bva . 
Du coups je voulais savoir si Automator était capable de faire cela ? de me permettre de créer un module , me permettant d'afficher le noms des techniques  d'y mettre une note , de faire les additions ect ? 
Ou dois-je acheter Miscrosoft Office 2010 ou 2016 .
A savoir que j aime bien chercher , expérimenter, tester ... Mais que si je sais que cela c'est possible. 
Merci à tous . 
Cordialement . 
Breizh666


----------

